# trifecta tune



## smorey78 (Apr 8, 2012)

i just ordered my tune and red cable from Bad News Racing should all be here in 2 to 5 days. its funny thou. no one asked me anything about the car! I saw no where to put the vin or my mods in at. i guess they will call me???


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 12, 2011)

You'll get an email from us requesting that information. It's an inefficient way to do it, but that's a limitation of our store. We're in the process of moving to a new site/store that will allow people to input that on their own.


----------



## smorey78 (Apr 8, 2012)

ok thank you! i will be looking for the e-mail. i am very happy and can't wait to get the tune and cable! so looking forward to tuning the old cruze! 
also from what i understand you guys can tune for the injen CAI. i have the issue with what i call "surging" when driving around. i have heard a lot of other guys have problems with it as well. they say it has some thing to do with the way the air movies past the MAF sensor when the intake is in full cold air mode. but they also said it can be tuned for this lil issue!


----------



## smorey78 (Apr 8, 2012)

TUNE INSTALLED...WOW WOW WOW. what a difference man the car goes like a bat out of ****. it feels like i could take on anything! very impressed. well worth the money! if you on the fence about this....DO IT


----------



## Chevyderek72 (May 16, 2011)

That bad huh, maybe one day I'll have the money AND not puss out haha. 

Sent from my DROID X2 using AutoGuide.com App


----------



## OnlyTaurus (Mar 20, 2012)

Just wait til they fine tune you. Vince was able to get a little more pull at the 18-22psi range for me.  Bigger wow. lol

Congrats on the tune tho! :goodjob:

One thing though, don't get the 'take on anything' too in your mind. Even tuned, our cars will still be embarassed by others lol. But when you tell them it's only a 1.4L, those who actually understand car performance will be impressed with how well the 85cu.in motor can run


----------



## Bama_Eco (May 5, 2011)

I look forward to getting the tune on mine one of these days based on your and others reviews. Sounds awesome. 

And haven't really thought about it before, but the 1.4L is only 85 CI's? ****. lol


----------



## ErikBEggs (Aug 20, 2011)

OnlyTaurus said:


> Just wait til they fine tune you. Vince was able to get a little more pull at the 18-22psi range for me.


Explain yourself!!!! How?


----------



## OnlyTaurus (Mar 20, 2012)

Well his explanation to me was just 'minor fuel trim adjustments', he wouldn't be specific. My previous tune, I really haven't felt a increase in torque from 14-20psi, but he did something that gave the engine an extra jolt around 20, and it continuously pulls too. I'm impressed


----------



## VictoryRed08 (Feb 16, 2011)

smorey78 said:


> i just ordered my tune and red cable from Bad News Racing should all be here in 2 to 5 days. its funny thou. no one asked me anything about the car! I saw no where to put the vin or my mods in at. i guess they will call me???


What octane did you tune to?


----------



## smorey78 (Apr 8, 2012)

VictoryRed08 said:


> What octane did you tune to?


running 91


----------



## smorey78 (Apr 8, 2012)

OnlyTaurus said:


> Just wait til they fine tune you. Vince was able to get a little more pull at the 18-22psi range for me.  Bigger wow. lol
> 
> Congrats on the tune tho! :goodjob:
> 
> One thing though, don't get the 'take on anything' too in your mind. Even tuned, our cars will still be embarassed by others lol. But when you tell them it's only a 1.4L, those who actually understand car performance will be impressed with how well the 85cu.in motor can run


No no i agree...racing days are behind me and its not to smart to mess around on the road! better for the track. Just very impressed with the tune! as soon as i can convince my wife that i am not going to kill her i will data log and send it in to see if all is good!


----------



## akrupocin (Mar 4, 2012)

Just received my tune and cable today. Cant wait to flash this tune.


----------



## Patman (May 7, 2011)

VictoryRed08 said:


> What octane did you tune to?



I was never told I had a choice! I was told to user Premium gas which for me in Cincinnati is 93(typically Shell or rarely Speedway) . Don't know where to buy 91 and anything less does not give me the better MPG or power. Anyway with the 93 octane all is good!


----------



## OnlyTaurus (Mar 20, 2012)

Yeah.. 93 is all I use. I'm not taking any chances with any lower octanes. Detonation is not fun..


----------



## smorey78 (Apr 8, 2012)

sorry i use 93... i have no idea what i was thinking


----------



## smorey78 (Apr 8, 2012)

was out with the wife at a movie and on the way home i noticed a few things since i put the tune in. only have driven about 100 miles with the tune. And i love it but
1. my service power steering system light and message came on for less than 5 sec. ???? (just one time and felt nothing wrong with steering)
2. my fuel gauge said i was empty but the car only took 9 gals. (Have 15gal tank) ????
3. when i start the car the IPC gauge needles cycle 2 times now??? (only once before tune)
any ideas


----------



## OnlyTaurus (Mar 20, 2012)

My suggestion, I always do this, is when your tune your car, disconnect the battery to reset everything after installing the tune. I've had a few goofy things happen to me and ever since I've reset eerything after installing, I've never had an issue.

Just an idea.


----------

